# "Take me out tonight...



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

take me anywhere..."

where would you take me?,



x


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

To a place where we can be alone, accompanied only by a shimmering moon. Where our hands clasp firm and our ears turn red as we huddle together in Autumn's midnight frost.

---

You make it too easy for me (I better stop before someone I know gets mad and slaps me).


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Is that a smiths song? And chip shop for a bag of chips and a battard sosage. Yum yum


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

AdamF said:


> Is that a smiths song? And chip shop for a bag of chips and a battard sosage. Yum yum


Meanie...


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh yeah sorry that was mean of me i forgot the mushy peas ..doh... And is it a smiths song?.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

AdamF said:


> Oh yeah sorry that was mean of me i forgot the mushy peas ..doh... And is it a smiths song?.


It is a Smiths song... mushy peas? ahem,, :-(


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AdamF said:


> *Is that a smiths song?* And chip shop for a bag of chips and a battard sosage. Yum yum


ohhh yeaaah. :b






(one of the better covers, not one for the purists though)


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Whats wrong with mushy peas? And 1 point for me for getting the band right .


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> ohhh yeaaah. :b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I,ve seen a cartoon versiion of "Ask" by the Smiths but i can,t attach it...be a sweetie & do the honours? ,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

AdamF said:


> Whats wrong with mushy peas? And 1 point for me for getting the band right .


Give peas a chance !!


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah lol but if not i could strech to a curry sauce .


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

AdamF said:


> Yeah lol but if not i could strech to a curry sauce .


Scampi??,,


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

BadGirl said:


> I,ve seen a cartoon versiion of "Ask" by the Smiths but i can,t attach it...be a sweetie & do the honours? ,


Give a man a fish and he eats for a day, teach a man to fish... you know where this is going. 



> Type this in your post (but remove the *)
> 
> [*YOUTUBE] video-code goes here [/*YOUTUBE]


The video code is what ever follows the ?v= for a URL when you visit a youtube video in your browser.






so in this case it's *rWAtdN6KrHA

*


> Therefore:
> 
> [*YOUTUBE] rWAtdN6KrHA [/*YOUTUBE]
> 
> (remove the * though)


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

If there is truth to your username I'd take you out anytime.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> Give a man a fish and he eats for a day, teach a man to fish... you know where this is going.
> 
> The video code is what ever follows the ?v= for a URL when you visit a youtube video in your browser.
> 
> ...


The song is "Ask"...


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Oweeee do you think im made of money or somthin lol, now if it was cod maybe i could shell out an extra quid.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

BadGirl said:


> The song is "Ask"...


"whoosh", went over my head. I ain't that much of a Smiths fan to be honest - just one or two songs.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> If there is truth to your username I'd take you out anytime.


Where to?,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

A date to whoever can post that nice youtube cartoon version of Ask by The Smiths,,


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

AdamF said:


> Oweeee do you think im made of money or somthin lol, now if it was cod maybe i could shell out an extra quid.


Hhmm, now i,m thinking along the lines of caviar,,,


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Where to?,


Somewhere in nature. There is something very peaceful about listening to waves crash against the sand on a secluded beach or somewhere where there was amazing scenery (above/below water).


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Nah ill let changeme77 take you out lol


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

AdamF said:


> Nah ill let changeme77 take you out lol


Will he provide champagne??,


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Probly cuz it looks like hes trying really hard ... Lol


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

AdamF said:


> Probly cuz it looks like hes trying really hard ... Lol


Good, & the nature thing sounds cool,


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Will he provide champagne??,


Beer or wine would be preferable. But if you're shouting I am not exactly going to be choosy. It would be a bit of a challenge drinking under water though.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Beer or wine would be preferable. But if you're shouting I am not exactly going to be choosy. It would be a bit of a challenge drinking under water though.


I can drink like a fish,,


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> I can drink like a fish,,


I wouldn't want to take advantage of you though.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> I wouldn't want to take advantage of you though.


I,m sure you,re a gentleman,,


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you kinda really wish this was happening? I think the other poster is just scared because you are from England and it could be a reality


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh, excuse me, I thought this was a Tinydancer thread :b


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Do you kinda really wish this was happening? I think the other poster is just scared because you are from England and it could be a reality


He just had an amicable disagrement with my taste in food & drink, not a prob,
Also, i,m happy to share costs on a date,


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah i can see by how many posts you have you live in the real world no offence but who cares i was having a laugh lmao


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

AdamF said:


> Yeah i can see by how many posts you have you live in the real world no offence but who cares i was having a laugh lmao


Am i posting too often?,


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Not you lol


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

AdamF said:


> Yeah i can see by how many posts you have you live in the real world no offence but who cares i was having a laugh lmao


typical arrogant pom... no wonder english girls give aussies all the attention over there... their guys just don't deliver. i actually work online hence the reason i use the internet a lot. i find it ridiculously easy to communicate online. i was also just having a laugh but clearly you can't take a joke.

well done for just ****ting on the thread.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Lol by your opening statment you can tell what your after and thats total bollocks lol but like i say i dont care. Im an arrogant pom and proud that likes fish and chips lol deal bro


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Can any one find the cartoon version of Ask by The Smiths?,


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Now I know why you don't post much you're difficult to understand.

What was I after exactly? Like I said you can't take a joke. I was just messing around with the OP in a light hearted way until you decided to **** on the thread.

Just because you can't take a joke. Don't assume others can't.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

On here and on private aswell you must be mad awwwww listen i dont care, get over it im sorry blah blah


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

sorry badgirl this guy is just a tosser. he also talks like a girl i only ever see girls say awwww lol.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Internet hard man lol. Im not fighting over anyone here if your reading this like the thread said just for fun.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

This thread makes me giggle!  I would take ya under the sea! Que the music!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> ^ lovely...,


i aint even tryin'


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

I dont hardly ever post but when i do i get into a fight straight away lol, im sorry to all of you.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> it i just or fun, & hoping someone can find the cartoon version of Ask by The Smiths on youtube,,


doesnt take much just search for it yourself.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

AdamF said:


> I dont hardly ever post but when i do i get into a fight straight away lol, im sorry to all of you.


lol I thought it was really funny to read... never mind some of the stiffs on this website.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah i kinda enjoyed it too lol


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

AdamF said:


> I dont hardly ever post but when i do i get into a fight straight away lol, im sorry to all of you.


You strike me as one of those blokes who gets into fights with bouncers.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Nope never had a fight with a bouncer but i bet when you do you say " rack offf bouncer " lol


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

gamingpup said:


> doesnt take much just search for it yourself.


i would be embarassing myslf if i tried to explain why i can,t do that,


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyways please can we move on already.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 14, 2012)

Huh why would it be embarresing ?


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

The Zoo, I like animals. Kinda romantic?? or not, did i mention i like animals.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

SS616 said:


> The Zoo, I like animals. Kinda romantic?? or not, did i mention i like animals.


If ther,s penguins...yes,


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd take you to a magical place, Where all your possession based desires would be handed to you. We'd go there and we'd run hand in hand and we'd stop, Look into each others eyes and say, I love......................








Toys R Us.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> If ther,s penguins...yes,


How could there not be penguins :shock


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

SS616 said:


> How could there not be penguins :shock


(( hug ))


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My room


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

I would take you out in the forest, to a beautiful glade, so we can cuddle and admire the view, then I'd lean towards your lips, about to kiss, but ultimately whipping out my pocket knife and stabbing you in the groin, teaching you a lesson about not going places with strangers.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Heartbreaker said:


> I would take you out in the forest, to a beautiful glade, so we can cuddle and admire the view, then I'd lean towards your lips, about to kiss, but ultimately whipping out my pocket knife and stabbing you in the groin, teaching you a lesson about not going places with strangers.


My last bf did that - he,s still in prison & I hear he has a date every night,


----------



## I am Not A serial Killer (Sep 16, 2013)

casa bonita


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> My last bf did that - he,s still in prison & I hear he has a date every night,


Well that's just low, even by my standards. I wouldn't do that if you were my girlfriend, but since you're a complete stranger, that changes things.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Heartbreaker said:


> if you were my girlfriend


Hhmm, let me think about,
Ok, thinking all done.... No.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Hhmm, let me think about,
> Ok, thinking all done.... No.


Hell naw that was merely an assumption. But you just had to say it didn't you. Because you are scared of ending up dead with a knife stuck deep in your groin in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Heartbreaker said:


> Hell naw that was merely an assumption. But you just had to say it didn't you. Because you are scared of ending up dead with a knife stuck deep in your groin in the middle of nowhere.


That,s quite a disturbing fantasy - i hope you find someone to talk to about it (but not me)


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> That,s quite a disturbing fantasy - i hope you find someone to talk to about it (but not me)


You got it all wrong. It's not a fantasy, it's a possibility. You can never be too careful these days. Don't go places with strangers, especially at night. Which is the whole point of this thread. I'm just sayin.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Heartbreaker said:


> You got it all wrong. It's not a fantasy, it's a possibility. You can never be too careful these days. Don't go places with strangers, especially at night. Which is the whole point of this thread. I'm just sayin.


Didn,t you see the bit of my post that said "but not me' ?


----------



## LivingZombie (Oct 31, 2013)

Ever been to Pound Town? I hear it's lovely this time of year.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

LivingZombie said:


> Ever been to Pound Town? I hear it's lovely this time of year.


i,m sure you dream about that,


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Didn,t you see the bit of my post that said "but not me' ?


Oh yeah, I did, but I just decided to ignore it.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Heartbreaker said:


> Oh yeah, I did, but I just decided to ignore it.


I,ll follow your example from now...Goodbye.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

A place where we are surrounded by a majestic peace; a canopy of orange faded leaves trinkle down amidst the gentle autumn air, where a distant lake glistens among the dancing trees, and the cool orange sun takes its first deep breath as it rises to greet us on a new day, our new beginning.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

arao6 said:


> A place where we are surrounded by a majestic peace; a canopy of orange faded leaves trinkle down amidst the gentle autumn air, where a distant lake glistens among the dancing trees, and the cool orange sun takes its first deep breath as it rises to greet us on a new day, our new beginning.


(( hug ))


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Just watch out for double-decker buses. And ten-tonne trucks.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Just watch out for double-decker buses. And ten-tonne trucks.


The pleasure, the privilege, is mine.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Apparently it,s acceptable on SAS for someone to threaten me with stabbing me in the groin,


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, I'll take you to a safe place where you will not have to worry about anyone wanting to stab you in the groin or anywhere else where we can enjoy ourselves anywhere at any place till the sun comes up.

Lol so corny. 

But nothing better than trying to lighten up the mood in a thread with the intention being light hearted.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

id take you to get icecream


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

hazy girl said:


> id take you to get icecream


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lol just discovered this thread, i'd take you on a bike ride on a bicycle built for 2,we would ride along in the crisp winter air,freezing our **s's off,then I would take you to a café, and order the finest, cheapest champagne and cavier, then i'd find a big pile off leaves and push you into it, and run away laughing....sorry I could think off better dates but I only had 5 minutes,cause I gtg...bye


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Let's get all dolled up and go to the club so we can flirt with boys. :heart


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

harajuku kitty said:


> Let's get all dolled up and go to the club so we can flirt with boys. :heart


A quiet club with not too many people  Thanx


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd take you to the fine establishment called mcdonalds and let you have anything from the dollar menu you'd like. I'm gonna need some petrol money from you though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

And if a double decker bus, 
crashes into us,
to die by your side,
is such a heavenly way to die.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> And if a double decker bus,
> crashes into us,
> to die by your side,
> is such a heavenly way to die.


The pleasure, the privilege is mine.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

My house


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

karenw said:


> Church


What Church would that be?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

karenw said:


> I'm not sure as I dont know what you believe in, is yours spiritual or a religion or bth?


It used to be a sect - a long time ago - now it's a sort of society and in the UK I think we're dying out. It's okay to call it a church, but due to historical reasons, we just call it a meetinghouse. Last Sunday there were only eight of us there.


----------

